

Mood Lamp - Which color do you feel today? - vcuculo
https://vimeo.com/62684353

======
vcuculo
An IKEA lamp becomes a Natural Interaction system which senses human emotional
states through facial expression. It uses OpenCV for image processing and
analysis to identify emotional state through the movements of face's fiducial
points. The lamp, made with Arduino, change its color to represent the user's
current emotion.

Published paper:

[http://link.springer.com/chapter/10.1007/978-3-319-23231-7_1...](http://link.springer.com/chapter/10.1007/978-3-319-23231-7_19#)

[http://arxiv.org/abs/1505.04260](http://arxiv.org/abs/1505.04260)

